# Intel i810e Driver Not Installing



## Glitchmanbeta (Mar 15, 2017)

I decided to give an old computer of mine some new life by installing FreeBSD. So I got the i386 version and successfully installed it. Now it was time to get a desktop environment. So I read the FreeBSD handbook on installing xorg, and followed the instructions for setting a config file for an Intel chip, which is what I have in my computer. However, when I run startx, it's being displayed with these horizontal black bars on the screen. I tried the vesa driver, and that seemed to display correctly, so I'm not sure what the issue is.

I should also mention that I'm very new to FreeBSD, and not very familiar with getting a desktop environment manually. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2017)

Please tell us exactly which Intel graphics you have (or if you don't know the exact type/model of the CPU). And please upload the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to a service like Pastebin (it's usually too large to post here directly) and post the link here.


----------

